# UCLA TFT Transfer Interviews CY22



## trixie

Applied in November as a community college transfer student to TFT (production).  Have other production transfer applicants gotten an interview for Fall 22 yet?


----------



## emilyroman

Yes I have, there were zoom interviews last saturday and sunday


----------



## trixie

emilyroman said:


> Yes I have, there were zoom interviews last saturday and sunday


Well I guess I am not getting in then


----------



## CaliDreamin22

emilyroman said:


> Yes I have, there were zoom interviews last saturday and sunday


Do they always do an interview for acceptance?


----------



## trixie

CaliDreamin22 said:


> Do they always do an interview for acceptance?


I have heard that yes an interview is required, but who knows.


----------



## CaliDreamin22

That want I thought. Thanks


----------

